# WLAN Stick



## mse-film (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe hier einen PC der per Kabel am Internet verunden ist.
Und ich habe ein Smartphone was an der Stelle wo der PC steht fast NIE Empfang hat, geschweige dann eine Internet Verbindung.

Gibt es nun irgend einen USB wlan stick den ich in den PC stecken kann und der meinem Smartphone Internet gibt?

So wie ich das verstanden habe sind die meisten Sticks ja mehr da um zu empfangen, aber nicht zum senden.

Einen Router möchte ich mir ungern noch dazwischen stellen.

Danke!


----------



## Alice (6. Februar 2015)

Du kannst dein Handy von deinem Computer aus mit Internet "versorgen".

Edit:

Hier eine Anleitung für Windows 7: http://praxistipps.chip.de/wlan-hotspot-unter-windows-7-erstellen-so-gehts_9939


----------



## mse-film (10. Februar 2015)

Danke. werde ich mal testen!


----------

